# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Nissen fundoplicatie

## mantelzorg

Hallo,

In 2005 heb ik een nissen fundoplicatie gehad i.v.m. ernstige reflux van gal en maagzuur. Bovendien had ik een middenrifbreukje. Daarna waren de klachten weg hoewel ik van mijn mdl arts niet mocht stoppen met de maagzuurremmers. Nu heb ik opnieuw veel klachten. Ik gebruik 2x daags Nexium 40mg. Binnenkort krijg ik een maagledigings onderzoek (nucleaire afdeling), een 24 uurs pH meting en een manometrie van de slokdarm. Ik vraag me af wat er gedaan kan worden als blijkt dat er inderdaad weer sprake is van reflux. 

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## Leontien

Het is al weer een tijd geleden dat je dit bericht plaatste, maar ik vroeg me af hoe het nu met je gaat. Is er sprake van reflux?

----------


## mantelzorg

Hoi Leontien,

er is niet opnieuw sprake van reflux. 

Groetjes.

----------


## Leontien

Wat een geluk hoop ik. Ben je er wel achter wat het wel was/is? Gaat het nu wel weer goed met je?

----------


## mantelzorg

Ik heb helaas behoorlijk complexe gezondheidsproblemen. Longen, lever en hart. Ik ben wel blij dat het met de maag en slokdarm goed is. Ik had gehoopt dat ik via dit gezondheidsforum lotgenoten zou treffen, maar helaas. 

Groetjes.

----------

